# 2017 Mini F56 - amber lights in overhead console



## ctmcclellan (Oct 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what the 2 amber lights next to the domes lights are for? when/why do they come on? Mine seem to be always on when the car is running, and shut off about 2-3 minutes after the engine is stopped. are these warning lights for something?


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

Just guessing but could they be front passenger(s) seatbelt or airbag warning lights?


----------

